# Frust mit Heroes Kingdoms



## heroe (6. Januar 2011)

Ich muss mir hier mal meinen Frust von der Leber schreiben.
Ich habe für das neue Browsergame Heroes Kingdoms bezahlt, um es erstmal drei Monate nutzen zu können.
Da es mir gefiel habe ich auch verlängert, aber jetzt, nachdem die erste Season vorbei ist, fängt der Ärger an.

Statt sich um den Start des neuen Servers für die Second Season zu kümmern, gehen die Leute von Ubisoft anscheinend geschlossen in den Urlaub.

Der *einzige* deutsche Gamemaster wird krank und alles bricht zusammen. Tickets werden seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr beantwortet, das Spiel steht seit dem 29.12.2010 still und über die Foren erreicht man auch niemanden der der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist.

Jetzt könnte man einwenden, das ja die Möglichkeit in anderen Welten zu spielen. Nur leider werde ich, wenn ich mich für eine andere Welt anmelden möchte auf den Startbildschirm zurückgeschickt.....

Ich bin echt stinksauer.......
Gerade von Ubisoft, die wirklich aufs Geld der Spieler geil sind, sollte man mehr Professionalität erwarten können.

Wie seht ihr das?

lg


----------



## black-wizard (27. Januar 2011)

Volle Zustimmung!


----------

